# Bugs love gorilla glue



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

To be more specific, bugs love polyurethane once it foams up.

That spray for insulating around windows is polyurethane too. I've seen bugs carve out a home in that stuff too.

But, getting back to gorilla glue, I just used some the other day.

I tinted it brown, so I had some leftovers in a tuna fish can…

A couple days later, the can was all foamed up and I was gonna chuck it in the trash… Then I noticed these tiny ants running all around in it, so I saved it.

I think the ants are in there trying to build a colony… I like ants, so I'm gonna let them have it for a little while. Call it an experiment 

I used that glue to refurbish a teak bench that lives in a rain forest. I thought Teak doesn't "rot", but there was some decay on the bottom side, especially in the joinery and anywhere else that can hold water… I found three "inchworms" in there too… they left cool little trails…

So I'm hoping the gorilla glue will attract some ants to that bench… Maybe they'll protect it from other things…


----------

